# Regional Work for 2nd Year Visa



## Brissy_417 (May 28, 2012)

I am on a 12 month WHV and have spent the last 7 months in Brisbane. I now wish to start work regionally in order for me to obtain a second year visa. I am willing to relocate to anywhere in Australia that I can get work for 2-3 months (I understand the requirement is 88 days). There are 4 of us altogether and I have tried the following places loooking for a job:

1.	The Harvest Trail and the Government Website
2.	Seek & Gumtree
3.	Working hostels (I would rather secure a position that can gaurantee 5 days a week)
4.	Ozwork website
5.	Regional Employment Agencies

I am just wondering if anybody has any advise or even a contact of an agency/employer/farmer regionally that worked out well for them.
We are looking to start early June and have our own transport. I also understand it might be tough to get the four of us a job together. 

Thank you for taking the time to read this post and any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tax Back Australia (Apr 24, 2012)

Brissy_417 said:


> I am on a 12 month WHV and have spent the last 7 months in Brisbane. I now wish to start work regionally in order for me to obtain a second year visa. I am willing to relocate to anywhere in Australia that I can get work for 2-3 months (I understand the requirement is 88 days). There are 4 of us altogether and I have tried the following places loooking for a job:
> 
> 1.	The Harvest Trail and the Government Website
> 2.	Seek & Gumtree
> ...


Hi Brissy,

I strongly suggest to pick up some working hostel numbers, and start to call everyday.


----------



## sylviav (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi there,

Did you end up finding work? I would love to speak with you about your experience for a story I'm working on.


----------



## Yoek (Sep 30, 2014)

Hey mate, did you find any job? I am in NSW for already 8 months and also wish to start work for my 2nd year. Let me know if you have any tils. Cheers


----------

